# Problemoni HW post installazione..[RISOLTI]

## RenfildDust

Avevo installato la mia Gentoo partendo da stage 3, ma poiche mi ha dato alcuni problemi di riconoscimento HW l'ho cercato di reinstallarla partendo da stage1.

I problemi tuttavia non si sono risolti... ecco l'elenco:

Non mi riconosce il cd-rom

Non funziona l'audio nonostante ho fatto "emerge alsa"

Mi compila correttamente i drivers del mio modem USB ADSL Sagem 800 f@st ma non funziona.

Ho un Notebook ACER Aspire 1352LC

Ho sulla mia macchina una Slake 9.0 installata in cui funziona tutto correttamente...

Please aiutatemi! 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Visto che slack funziona correttamente, hai provato a compilare il kernel con il .config di slack?

Che errori ti dà dmesg!

Cià

----------

## paolo

Perchè da stage3 a stage1 cambia qualcosa sul riconoscimento hardware????

Dai "problemi" che hai avrei detto che usavi Mdk o RH e non Slack  :Wink: 

Per il cd controlla il kernel.

Per l'audio anche.

Per il modem... boh. Prova a configurarlo! (e configura il kernel)

Paolo

----------

## RenfildDust

Effettivamente ero all'incirca consapevole che lo stage di partenza era poco attinente...

Il modem ho risolto... in un modo poco pulito ma efficace. Inspiegabilmente il modem ha risposto... allora ho copiato tutti i file di configurazione /etc/ppp da Slake, e pppd sempre da /usr/.... di Slake. L'approccio poco pulito sta nel fatto che non potendo sovrascrivere sul file /etc/ppp con una directory l'ho dovuto rinominare, ma tanto il suo contenuto (mi sembra ) è contenuo in /etc/ppp/options

Ho provato a avviare Gentoo con bzImage di Slake e i relativi moduli, ma non è successo niente... Continua a non esistere /dev/hdc o /dev/sr0 (emulazione scsi) e le directory /etc/cdrom ed /etc/scsi sono vuote.

Per quanto riguardal'audio, c'è  da dire che su Slake ho risolto tutto con alsa. L'ho installato e con alsaconf ho riconosciuto l'hardware. Successivamente ho caricato i moduli all'avvio e tutto funziona bene. 

Ma su Gentoo dopo aver installato alsa non ho trovato l'eseguibile alsaconf.

----------

## l0rdt

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Effettivamente ero all'incirca consapevole che lo stage di partenza era poco attinente...
> 
> Ho provato a avviare Gentoo con bzImage di Slake e i relativi moduli, ma non è successo niente... Continua a non esistere /dev/hdc o /dev/sr0 (emulazione scsi) e le directory /etc/cdrom ed /etc/scsi sono vuote.
> 
> 

 

Prova a vedere se esiste "/dev/cdroms/" e "/dev/ide/host0/bus1/"

Utilizzi devfsd?

Nel caso, controlla in "/etc/devfsd.conf" che siano decommentate le righe:

```

REGISTER        .*           MKOLDCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMOLDCOMPAT

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma su Gentoo dopo aver installato alsa non ho trovato l'eseguibile alsaconf.

 

Prova a seguire passo passo la guida che trovi quì

ciauz!

----------

## RenfildDust

Dato che uso devfsd, proverò a configurare il tutto, per ora ho risolto momentaneamente togliendo l'emulazione scsi... non mi sembra una sluzione duratura, dovrei rinunciare a masterizzare... 

Darò un'occhiata agli help ALSA.. 

Tanx tanx tanx

----------

## paolo

Puoi masterizzare in atapi.

Cerca qualche info in giro.

Paolo

----------

## RenfildDust

Cosa significa, e come si fà?

----------

## paolo

Ormai il cdrecord supporta la masterizzazione tramite periferiche atapi (vabbè, non tutte mi sa).

Io masterizzo senza emulazione SCSI.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175&highlight=cdrecord

Paolo

Edit1: link utile solo per le prime righe  :Smile:  Ora cerco meglio!  :Smile: 

Edit2: questo va meglio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71952&highlight=cdrecord+atapi

----------

## RenfildDust

Perciò, se ho ben capito, non solo cdrecord supporta ATAPI, ma anche k3b 9?

Lo chiedo perchè pur masterizzando spesso a riga di comando (cdrecord) a volte preferisco l'interfaccia grafica (con i multisessione..)

----------

## RenfildDust

Ciò mi spinge a una domanda riflessiva. Ma non è che per caso visto che la maggior parte dei cd/cd-rw/dvd/ecc.. è IDE le motivazioni storiche che davano per scontato che i dispositivi fossero SCSI stanno per cadere?  :Idea: 

Le ultime versioni di k3b e cdrecord farebbero pensare a questo...

Mi sbaglio?

----------

## neon

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguardal'audio, c'è  da dire che su Slake ho risolto tutto con alsa. L'ho installato e con alsaconf ho riconosciuto l'hardware. Successivamente ho caricato i moduli all'avvio e tutto funziona bene. 
> 
> Ma su Gentoo dopo aver installato alsa non ho trovato l'eseguibile alsaconf.

 

Hai letto la guida Alsa di gentoo???

----------

## RenfildDust

Dopo l'aiuto di IOrdt l'ho letta, e adesso stò provando....  :Wink: 

Vi farò sapere

----------

## paolo

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Perciò, se ho ben capito, non solo cdrecord supporta ATAPI, ma anche k3b 9?
> 
> Lo chiedo perchè pur masterizzando spesso a riga di comando (cdrecord) a volte preferisco l'interfaccia grafica (con i multisessione..)

 

k3b non l'ho mai usato ma... non si basa su cdrecord?  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## Gandalf98

 *paolo wrote:*   

> k3b non l'ho mai usato ma... non si basa su cdrecord? 
> 
> Paolo

 

Confermo, k3b è una gui per cdrecord, cdrdao e guardando le sue dipendenze di molto altro!

Cià

----------

## RenfildDust

Per quanto riguarda cdrecord, ho provato e sembra funzionare... 

Dico sembra perchè ho usato l'opzione -dummy (Stavo 'mergiando' pacchetti e non volevo rischiare di perdere un cd...  :Wink:   ). 

Con k3b ho provato ma all'avvio mi ha detto che non supporta ATAPI... immagino che dovrò smanettare un pò...

Il problema adesso semba essere ALSA. Ho eseguito:

```
 # env ALSA_CARDS='via82xx' emerge alsa-driver

# emerge alsa-oss

```

Ho modificato il file /etc/modules.d/alsa (modificato per modo di dire, tutto era già settato correttamente con la mia scheda...)

Ho eseguito:

```

update-modules

```

 e l'output è stato un centinaio di rigne del tipo:

```

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/usb/(file.o)

```

Ho provato a caricare i moduli comunque, ma ha fallito il caricamento...

----------

## RenfildDust

Ho risolto ALSA... ho confontato la configurazione del kernel di Slake (dove tutto procedeva bene...) e ho cambiato qualche piccolo particolare su .config di Gentoo e tutto e' andato liscio...

Resta comunque il problema della masterizzazione... come faccio a dire a K3b di masterizzare in ATAPI quando mi dice che non lo supporta (ma con cdrecord sono riuscito a masterizzare...)

----------

## RenfildDust

Ho risolto anche il cdrom! Era inird che non mi permetteva l'emulazione ide-scsi

Questi problemi sono risolti, passaiamo ad altro...

----------

